# Stragran



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

E' considerata corretta la forma _stragran _invece di _stragrande _davanti a un sostantivo?
Per esempio "la stragran maggioranza".

(Mi pare un po' inusuale, però su Internet si possono trovare degli esempi)

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.

Non sono esperto di grammatica quindi mi limiterò a commentarne l'uso. Personalmente non l'ho mai sentito e non mi suona neanche tanto bene.


----------



## ohbice

A me non da tutto questo fastidio. Si usa _gran _al posto di _grande_, quindi per chi accetti l'uso di _stragrande stragran _non dovrebbe dare molti problemi. Io sfortunatamente non sono di quelli che usano _stragrande _;-)


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Francis
Sia 'stragrande' sia (a maggior ragione) 'stragran' sono aggettivi estremamente colloquiali. Ad uno straniero che voglia scrivere o parlare in buon italiano, sconsiglierei di usarli.
Invece di 'la stragran(de) maggioranza' esiste 'la/una grandissima maggioranza'.
Purtroppo i mezzi di comunicazione diffondono, per moda o per brevità, modi espressivi giornalistici o giovanil-gergali (superbello, stragrande, il 'maxiprocesso', un 'maxi-blitz'..).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Invece di 'la stragran(de) maggioranza'


Non metterei sullo stesso piano stragrande e stragran. Il primo per me è accettabile, il secondo no.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Non metterei sullo stesso piano stragrande e stragran. Il primo per me è accettabile, il secondo no.


Però forse in italiano tu dici 'un gran male, la gran maggioranza',..ecc. Se si accetta 'stragrande', non vedo perché non accettare 'stragran': per me appartengono allo stesso registro.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Se si accetta 'stragrande', non vedo perché non accettare 'stragran.


 Perchè non mi piacerebbe nè dirlo nè sentirlo. Parere personale.


----------



## Olaszinhok

La formazione del superlativo con il prefisso stra- è accettabilissimo in italiano, così come con super- ed arci-; a me non dispiace usarli.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Sia 'stragrande' sia (a maggior ragione) 'stragran' sono aggettivi estremamente colloquiali


Che stanno diventando di uso comune tra gli adolescenti - Alcuni, pensando di essere molto "giusti", usano stra- dove normalmente si direbbe "molto".


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> La formazione del superlativo con il prefisso stra- è accettabilissimo in italiano, così come con super- ed arci-; a me non dispiace usarli.


A parte il fatto che ''la formazione'' caso mai sarebbe accettabilissim*a - *ma secondo me non è affatto così - ,nel caso di stra- (derivante da 'extra') bisogna tener presente che questo prefisso è accettato nell'italiano standard solo con certi aggettivi e non con altri.
Ad esempio appartengono al buon italiano  ''vino stravecchio''ed ''evento straordinario'', ma (ancora per fortuna) non un ''successo stragrande'' - per non parlare di  un 'tipo strafico'...


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie per le vostre risposte e opinioni.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> A parte il fatto che ''la formazione'' caso mai sarebbe accettabilissim*a - *ma secondo me non è affatto così - ,nel caso di stra- (derivante da 'extra') bisogna tener presente che questo prefisso è accettato nell'italiano standard solo con certi aggettivi e non con altri.



Avrei dovuto essere molto più preciso nello scrivere il mio precedente messaggio, sotto tutti i punti di vista.  Non scriverò mai più messaggi mentre sarò intento a fare altre cose. Va comunque detto che la lingua s'evolve e si modifica con l'uso, pertanto  _strafico e strafica_ sono ormai accettabili e, tra l'altro, molto espressivi (parere personale). Ultima considerazione sull'argomento: anche il numero degli aggettivi con cui impiegare tali prefissi può variare (varia) col tempo.
Come va? Alla stragrande! Quest'ultima forma si trova pure nei romanzi contemporanei, piaccia o non piaccia. 
P.S. 1 Stragrande è riportato anche dal Treccani, quindi più standard di così.
stragrande in Vocabolario - Treccani
P.S. 2 Che cos'ha _gran male_ che non va?  Io dico persino _ho un gran mal di testa;_ mi piacerebbe sentirmi correggere mentre lo dico, potrei uccidere qualcuno. 
troncamento nell'Enciclopedia Treccani


----------



## Francesco94

Teoricamente troverei accettabile l'uso di _stragran_ anziché _stragrande_, forse quando il sostantivo successivo inizia per vocale (apocope in relazione all'aggettivo "grande") o anche come sostituto assoluto.

1. C'è un grande caldo
2. C'è un gran caldo
(Apocope [troncamento dell'ultima sillaba] a prescindere se il sostantivo successivo inizi per vocale).

Tuttavia, non trovo nessun riferimento a _stragran_ nel Treccani (così come nel De Mauro o in altri dizionari) come lemma o come sinonimo.
Il Treccani sostiene questa mia opinione; a fine articolo c'è un riferimento ad un libro di Serianni il quale consiglia di non usare questa variante dell'aggettivo "grande". Conseguenzialmente, eviterei l'uso di "stragran".
Apocope dell'aggettivo _grande_ - Treccani


----------



## Olaszinhok

Francesco94 said:


> Il Treccani sostiene questa mia opinione; a fine articolo c'è un riferimento ad un libro di Serianni il quale consiglia di non usare questa variante dell'aggettivo "grande".




Qui trovi la risposta al perché, giustamente, il Serianni sconsiglia d'usare il troncamento di _grande _*davanti ad una parola iniziante per vocale*:

 inihttp://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/grande/


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Stragrande è riportato anche dal Treccani, quindi più standard di così


Però una piccola differenza permane ancora nell'uso tra gli aggettivi pienamente accettati (con prefisso superlativo stra-)
 e - diciamo così - le innovazioni: cioè che queste ultime difficilmente si usano come predicati.
Es. il suo successo è stato straordinario (ottimo italiano) / il suo successo è stato stragrande (registro subsubstandard).


----------



## Francesco94

Olaszinhok said:


> Qui trovi la risposta al perché, giustamente, il Serianni sconsiglia d'usare il troncamento di _grande _*davanti ad una parola iniziante per vocale*:


Salve Olas.
Hai ragione, chiedo scusa a tutti. Leggerò e rifletterò meglio prima di intervenire.

Difatti, il Treccani dice tutto il contrario:


> Nel caso di _grande_, si può aggiungere, le forme tronche possono convivere con quelle piene. Insomma, si può tranquillamente scegliere di usare le prime o le seconde [...]


Tuttavia, il Serianni sconsiglia l'apocope sillabica davanti a vocale.

Conseguenzialmente, l'aggettivo _stragrande_ (superlativo "colloquiale" di _grande_) può essere sostituito da _stragran_, secondo il criterio del Treccani.
Personalmente, non lo userei. Parere personale.


----------



## symposium

bearded said:


> Sia 'stragrande' sia (a maggior ragione) 'stragran' sono aggettivi estremamente colloquiali.


"Stragrande" non è nè colloquiale nè recente, anzi sta cominciando a diventare desueto, perchè al giorno d'oggi lo si sente usare solo nell'espressione "stragrande maggioranza". Nei secoli passati era usato più frequentemente in tutti i contesti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> anzi sta cominciando a diventare desueto


Forse non hai a che fare con molti adolescenti allora, altrimenti ti renderesti conto che lo dicono spesso.


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> Nei secoli passati era usato più frequentemente


Qualche esempio?
E perché 'nè nè' anziché né né?


----------



## symposium

Paulfromitaly said:


> Forse non hai a che fare con molti adolescenti allora, altrimenti ti renderesti conto che lo dicono spesso.


In effetti, con nessuno!


bearded said:


> Qualche esempio?
> E perché 'nè nè' anziché né né?


Se cerchi su Google Libri puoi trovare parecchi esempi; io ne ho visti del '700 e dell'800, ce ne saranno di più antichi. Ho scritto nè per non dover schiacciare il tasto della maiuscola.


----------



## bearded

È vero, ci sono esempi di uso di 'stragrande' nel passato, diversamente da quanto pensavo.  Diciamo allora che nell'italiano di oggi questa parola, oltreché nell'espressione (brutta e) stereotipata ''stragrande maggioranza'' , è confinata quasi solo ad un uso in 'gerghi' adolescenziali.
Google Ngram Viewer



symposium said:


> Ho scritto nè per non dover schiacciare il tasto della maiuscola.



Ah che sollievo, pensavo che pronunciassi nè con la e aperta.. Hai certo evitato una fatica considerevole.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Probabilmente al Nord solo gli adolescenti usano stragrande, dalle mie parti è tutto un pullulare di _stragrande, strafico, strafica_ anche fra i quarantenni e i cinquantenni (forse anche fra quelli più in là con gli anni). Paese che vai, usanza (e) che trovi. 
Comunque _stragrande_, lo ripeto ancora per chi non avesse letto il mio precedente collegamento, è presente sul Treccani, senza alcun riferimento ad un linguaggio colloquiale o gergale: si tratta di un termine pienamente legittimo in italiano, al di là dei gusti e delle preferenze personali.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> è presente sul Treccani


È vero, però Treccani dice anche ''_per lo più _nell'espressione 'la stragrande maggioranza'''.
stragrande



> .dalle mie parti è tutto un pullulare di _stragrande, strafico..._


A parte il fatto che anch'io ho parenti nell'Italia centrale, i quali non usano abitualmente queste espressioni... secondo me è anche una questione di 'registro'.  In un registro più popolaresco ed in certe regioni, si useranno senz'altro questi vocaboli - soprattutto fra i giovani.  Però ritengo che in questo forum ci dovremmo limitare a parlare di (e a consigliare solo) forme standard, e a segnalare quelle che sono fuori o 'al limite' dello standard. Penso che anche tu - scrivendo, o ai tuoi tempi della scuola -  non useresti/avresti usato 'stragrande, strafico, ecc.'. Puoi/potevi usare 'stragrande'  _per lo più _solo nell'espressione ''la stragrande maggioranza'', come dice il Treccani.


----------



## symposium

bearded said:


> Ah che sollievo, pensavo che pronunciassi nè con la e aperta..


Sono veneto, la differenza tra E aperta ed E chiusa mi è ignota... Pronuncio "pesca (frutto)" e "pesca (sport)" nella stessa maniera, né riesco a immaginare come le due parole possano essere pronunciate in modo diverso...


----------



## Olaszinhok

symposium said:


> Sono veneto, la differenza tra E aperta ed E chiusa mi è ignota... Pronuncio "pesca (frutto)" e "pesca (sport)" nella stessa maniera, né riesco a immaginare come le due parole possano essere pronunciate in modo diverso...



Spero che tu non debba mai apprendere il francese, il catalano, il portoghese, il tedesco, ecc., tutte lingue dove tale opposizione esiste!! 

Per ritornare a _stragrande,_ vero è che sul Treccani si afferma che è particolarmente usato nell'espressione_ stragrande maggioranza_, ma vi sono anche riportati i seguenti begli esempi:
"Molto grande, straordinariamente grande: _nel bosco c’era una s. quantità di funghi_; _un candidato che_,_ alle elezioni_,_ ha avuto uno s. numero di voti_; _la sua proposta è stata approvata dalla s. maggioranza dei presenti_; _non sono in pochi_,_ anzi è la s. maggioranza a pensarla così!"_


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> Sono veneto, la differenza tra E aperta ed E chiusa mi è ignota.


Strano, a me risulta che anche nelle vostre parlate esiste una tale differenza (per quanto diversa/errata rispetto allo standard: ad es. ricordo, ai tempi della mia adolescenza, di aver sentito il quanto mai veneto e ormai dimenticato On. Rumor dire in un discorso: ''_lo facciamo per sénso del dovère_'' anziché sènso del dovére...).
Comunque, almeno per lo scritto e per le parole accentate, esistono certe convenzioni in proposito che vengono generalmente osservate.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Comunque, almeno per lo scritto e per le parole accentate, esistono certe convenzioni in proposito che vengono generalmente osservate.



Certo, a partire da Wikipedia, a tutti i quotidiani, riviste, libri, ecc. Credo che ormai equivalga ad una sorta di errore d'ortografia, nella carta stampata, scrivere_ perchè_ anziché _perché_, ad esempio. Secondo la mia modesta opinione, quest'aspetto stona, in particolar modo, in un fòro linguistico dedicato all'italiano.


----------

